

Gatsby in New Delhi (2010) - fitzwatermellow
https://nplusonemag.com/issue-10/essays/gatsby-in-new-delhi/

======
comrade1
I have no idea what this has to do with the character gatsby, unless the
author is referring to the sandwich instead - it makes about as much sense.

I didn't see the recent movie(s), but from the previews it looked like it was
mostly about lavish parties and not so much pain - so the author went to some
lavish parties in India I guess. But the character he describes is hardly
gatsby.

